# Louisiana Bottles and Stoneware



## Jason (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been searching out in East Texas, and inevitability I'm finding Louisiana bottles and other stuff. I'm not sure what they're worth. 

Two Hutchison bottles are New Hope Manufacturing Company Limited of New Orleans.  Another is Consumers Seltzer & Mineral Water Manufacturing Company Limited of New Orleans. One crown is Standard Bottling Co. of New Orleans.  The other is Star Bottling Works of Shreveport.  The match striker was possibly made by White's Pottery for Phil. D. Mayer's Cigar Co.

[attachment=14052253493541.jpg]


----------



## coreya (Jul 13, 2014)

Love the match striker!


----------



## jdw1956 (Jul 13, 2014)

neat looking striker, is it for sale ?


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the NO bottles are rather common. That match striker is totally killer though; by far the gem of the lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 13, 2014)

We dig a lot of New Orleans stuff over here in the Houston area as well.  The majority of the New Orleans stuff is not worth much but some of the stuff from the smaller Louisiana towns is pretty good.  The match striker is a whole different story...I suspect $200 at least on that.  Very nice advertising piece.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 13, 2014)

New Hope Hutch listed Here, in the HutchBook. 6 Different variants listed, 5 Rare, 1 Scarce. I would say around $20 for this one.Consumers Seltzer & Mineral Water HutchBook, 9 Different variants listed, 3 Rare, 5 Scarce, & 1 Common.I thought these hutches would be rather common, but the HutchBook states differently.Gotta love that match striker!


----------



## ACLbottles (Jul 13, 2014)

Where are you in East Texas?


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 14, 2014)

The N.O. hutchs are fairly common, $15-20.  The match striker is definitely the best item there.  There is a bottle show in Houston this Saturday if you are able to come.


----------



## Jason (Jul 14, 2014)

Lots of posts! Thanks, for the help on the Hutchison values. I'm from San Antonio and collect mostly local stuff. Recently I've been driving around Texas on the weekends looking for more Texas stuff. I've even ran into three of the forum members. I probably will sell the stone wear match holder eventually, but for now I'm holding on to it. It's probably one of the nicest items I've found. Hi, Jay. I do plan on going up for the day to check out the bottle show. I'll drop by and check out your stuff. You have the nicest bitters bottles I've seen.


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the bitters comment.  I will have lots of Texas bottles for sale.  Maybe something of interest to you.


----------



## Jason (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's what the back of the striker looks like. It has the imported cigar brands listed. 

[attachment=14053637981160.jpg]


----------

